# Well, we are now on a waiting list!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Wayne has been wanting another blue merle for a while now. There is an Aussie breeder here in Talladega who gets lots of blues, almost all with beautiful copper points. Their waiting list is long, and all their puppies have homes before the breeding even happens so we were lucky. We are second on the list for hopefully a female. If so, she will be born middle January, then come home at eight weeks. We are thinking about calling her "Roper". The name is horse/country related and will sound good with two of our other girls, Reba and Rodeo. So, fingers crossed all will work out!


----------



## Alpha1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I hope it all works out for you. Can't wait to see photos of Roper once she is born.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Update on the puppy situation. No Roper yet. There were seven puppies in the litter with only two being blue merels, and both are boys. So, we are staying on the waiting list for next years litter. However, there is another local aussie breeder that I contacted and talked to for a while this morning. They may have a litter this spring, so she is going to let me know as well. So, we'll see!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

UPDATE!! Roper has been born! She was born two days ago, and should be home at eight weeks. I have pictures through email, but I can't get them to where I can post though. I will update as I hear from the breeder. She is from a sister litter to the original breeder we were working with. She texted me and told me about it, and that the dad has a canine good citizen award, and a title in agility. She should be athletic which will be awesome!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Whoo hoo...congrats! Pics when you can, please!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Whoo hoo...congrats! Pics when you can, please!


You bet! I'm so excited!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is wonderful news.......can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Roper was 3 weeks yesterday! Her breeder sent me some text pics of her..She's going to be beautiful!


----------

